# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks [47-29] @ Phoenix Suns [51-25]*
 | Sunday, April 06 2008 | Phoenix, Arizona | US Airways Center | 3:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ABC | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Game Notes*





*Starting Lineups*





































*Steve Nash - Raja Bell - Grant Hill - Amare Stoudemire - Shaquille O'Neal*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*
*Suns:* None. 
*Mavs:* Jerry Stackhouse (right groin muscle) and Malik Allen (back spasms) are out. 









​


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

shaqs gonna have a field day. the suns have no fear of anyone on the mavs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No more close losses please. No more close losses please. No more close losses please.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

"Bass, a good physical defender."

Why can't they ever get it ? He is a good scorer and brings energy to the team, he is a not good defender. Just because he is built like Ben Wallace doesn't mean he plays like him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kobe and Amare always have big games against us.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bass seemed to playing pretty good D to me. If I was a Mavs fan, I would rather see him out there than Juwan or anybody.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Bass seemed to playing pretty good D to me. If I was a Mavs fan, I would rather see him out there than Juwan or anybody.


That shouldn't even be a question, he is also much better than Malik Allen. None of them are good defenders though, Bass doesn't have good lateral movement.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I understand Dirk is injured but the dude is a dumba$$ on the defensive end. And Bass is just as bad.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

croco said:


> That shouldn't even be a question, he is also much better than Malik Allen. None of them are good defenders though, Bass doesn't have good lateral movement.


Haha...I see.. I thought you were saying those other guys should play over him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They are just going through the motions, no energy, no excitement, no sense of urgency, it's frustrating to watch.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Does Josh think he needs to brick more jumpers because Stack is out ? Good grief, take it to the hoop at least once.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Impressive run here by Dallas to re-gain the lead...Suns haven't scored a point in 7 minutes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Impressive run here by Dallas to re-gain the lead...Suns haven't scored a point in 7 minutes.


I'm still not impressed, both teams are playing a terrible game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big shot there by Dirk to probably end up giving Dallas a HUGE victory on the road.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wtf just happened?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs played very good position defense down the stretch, Kidd made up for his subpar offensive game with the hustle on defense at the end. Dirk on one ankle is still the best player on the team, Bass played well and did everything he could against Shaq.

It's a solid win, but it would have been a lot better if both teams played at a higher level.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> The Mavs played very good position defense down the stretch, *Kidd made up for his subpar offensive game with the hustle on defense at the end. Dirk on one ankle is still the best player on the team,* Bass played well and did everything he could against Shaq.
> 
> It's a solid win, but it would have been a lot better if both teams played at a higher level.


Kidd's defense is vastly underrated by many on bbf.com, and I HAVE to give props to our big German...

The dude showed me in the last 3 games the fighter he is. With a bad ankle and hopping on one knee, he makes some amazing shots look easy. I still couldn't believe him playing after only sitting out 10 days with a high-ankle-sprain.

This is a totally different Dirk from the coward that I saw in GSW series last year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, GREAT confidence booster to win against a contender ON THE ROAD.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, GREAT confidence booster to win against a contender ON THE ROAD.


I hope so.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I doubt that Phoenix is a contender, but neither are we playing like one. I wish I could use this a confidence booster too, knowing the Mavs we still don't know nothing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I doubt that Phoenix is a contender, but neither are we playing like one. I wish I could use this a confidence booster too, knowing the Mavs we still don't know nothing.


GSW at home and PHX on the road are two solid wins now, and LAL game could have swung either way.

PHX is definitely a contender. I judge a team's capability by their ability to beat SAS, which will remain the measuring stick unless they are knocked off the throne.

If PHX with Shaq can handle SAS, they are contenders.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> GSW at home and PHX on the road are two solid wins now, and LAL game could have swung either way.
> 
> PHX is definitely a contender. I judge a team's capability by their ability to beat SAS, which will remain the measuring stick unless they are knocked off the throne.
> 
> If PHX with Shaq can handle SAS, they are contenders.


I poo poo on your analysis using the vaunted roshambo method


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am really disappointed with Josh Howard today, he's back to being a shooter. 
JVG said something i have been saying for the past couple of years, ever since JHo has developed an offensive game, he doesn't focus on the defensive side anymore.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Id like to Thank the Mavericks for taking care of business..


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I poo poo on your analysis using the vaunted roshambo method


:lol:

I poo poo on my own analysis too....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ugh. I really wish the Mavs would chose which direction they are going in. Either suck and admit it or be a legit conteder. 

Looking back at our recent record vs teams over .500, we had legit chances to win every single one of those games, we just couldn't close them out. I have this sick feeling in my gut that is trying to keep me from getting any enjoyment out of these playoffs, knowig that one more collapse will be the end of me. Then there is this other feeling that is lingering around, telling me that things are going to come together at the right time, along with Dirk's remarkable injury comback... all of which would make a pretty sweet championship story. This is why I am not going to live past the age of 35.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

One other quick hit..... the 94-95 Rockets closed out the regular season 14-15 after aquiring Clyde Drexler, while trying to find their stride with the new additions to their lineup. 

They ended their season drinking margaritas on the beach with new jewlrey on their fingers.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> They ended their season drinking margaritas on the beach with new jewlrey on their fingers.


Was there a big sale at Bachendorfs?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ugh. I really wish the Mavs would chose which direction they are going in. Either suck and admit it or be a legit conteder.
> 
> Looking back at our recent record vs teams over .500, we had legit chances to win every single one of those games, we just couldn't close them out. I have this sick feeling in my gut that is trying to keep me from getting any enjoyment out of these playoffs, knowig that one more collapse will be the end of me. Then there is this other feeling that is lingering around, telling me that things are going to come together at the right time, along with Dirk's remarkable injury comback... all of which would make a pretty sweet championship story. This is why I am not going to live past the age of 35.


I think you have just summed up the feelings of most Mavs fans.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> One other quick hit..... the 94-95 Rockets closed out the regular season 14-15 after aquiring Clyde Drexler, while trying to find their stride with the new additions to their lineup.
> 
> They ended their season drinking margaritas on the beach with new jewlrey on their fingers.


they had an inside presense, to say the least


----------

